# Exiting evening hunt



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

I was minding my own business, shooting at my target (see pic),at approx 12m, when, just as i was reloading another marble, this dove swoops down and lands on the ironsheet covering by catchbox, directly above my target! I quickly reached into my pocket for a 12mm lead shot, loads the poach and takes aim. I swore to myself that if i missed this one, i was......well, i didnt finish the swearing, coz i released the pouch...and the results can be seen below..a good head shot!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting! I would have probably been so panicked that I would have missed the whole thing. Should be tasty!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Tasty! Good shot!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

GOOD SHOT! How about that, lands right on top of your catchbox, must be your lucky day better go buy a lottery ticket


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

I wish a big fat goose would come and land on mine lol


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Is there much meat any place other than the breast? I have always just taken the breast out and gave the rest to the cats. Good shooting man, lucky evening!


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

ChapmanHands said:


> Is there much meat any place other than the breast? I have always just taken the breast out and gave the rest to the cats. Good shooting man, lucky evening!


Only the breast has meat, quite alot there!


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

youcanthide said:


> I wish a big fat goose would come and land on mine lol


Buy a lottery ticket man! :rofl:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Great shoot my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------

